# Vote for Best R34 2012



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

From the list of those GTROC members that entered the competition, the following shortlist has been produced. Voting will run from now until the Annual Dinner. Voting is open to all GTROC members and also members of this forum.

The official list can be seen here: Best R34 2012


matty32


















IMS


















GTR Cook


















Ludders


















Johnny_O


















rb26










Taven888


















ianp


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Ludders R1 gets my vote again all nice cars


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

All stunning:bowdown1:
Voted for lee tho cause i'll see him at brands again.. wouldn't want to upset him:chuckle:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Voted matty


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

git-r said:


> All stunning:bowdown1:
> Voted for lee tho cause i'll see him at brands again.. wouldn't want to upset him:chuckle:


Haha u smart guy ! :chuckle:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

all looks nice but i love matty's :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you.

if the Hipo does win, then the trophy will be making its way over to Oz to join Gio.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

As much as i LOVE all 34,s The hippo is a great looking R34 GTR..

Even the blokes at my work say so..


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

My vote is for "rb26"'s car. Someone has voted the own car :chuckle:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

faves for me 

mattys - TS
Jonny Os - Endless
Ludders - R1


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

git-r said:


> All stunning:bowdown1:
> Voted for lee tho cause i'll see him at brands again.. wouldn't want to upset him:chuckle:


Ha ha thanks mate, you have nothing to worry about- you'll be too quick for me!!!


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

R1 gets my vote!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The task has been made even more difficult with the introduction of Ludders' 34GTR thrown into the mix but I made my favourites clear beforehand. The above are all fantastic cars in their own right and by that extension, the same can be said for the 32s and 33s..


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I vote for the black one. I cant see the names though. Not sure if it's my phone or tapatalk though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

What black one lol

Mine isn't black lol


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll needs to log on as it isn't letting me vote. It's tapatalk..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Mine isn't black lol


It might as well be. Because you won't tell us the special classified Top Secret colour code!! :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

the top one looks black. Its got my vote now either way. I'd have the wheels black as well though. I've got a thing for black alloys you see.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir is right - its a custom colour by TS

I won't give out the colour code - sorry


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Love how gtr cooks voted matty!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Annual Dinner is when the awards will be presented so, if you are in with a chance of winning we hope you will come to the dinner to collect. Regardless you should all be there anyway!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R32GTR_T said:


> Ludders R1 gets my vote again all nice cars


Gets my vote too. Some really good photos there but have to say the two photos really don't do Ludders R1 any favours, you can hardly see the carbon hood for example or any of the factory Omori goodness under the bonnet.. Matty's car is of course an amazing show car and the carbon work is tops but for me the it's the Omori factory tuned R1 .

Make sure you see hopefully all the nominees at the AGM and or static meet, Saturday 13th October Mere Resort Knutsford Cheshire see the thread in meetings and events.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> Love how gtr cooks voted matty!


I thought he could do with the votes!!!!!:runaway:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

On the web page, the other pic of Jeff's car is not his, it's a copy of Ian Prings.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It is one provided to me by Jeff. If he can confirm it's not his I will amend it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Vihis said:


> On the web page, the other pic of Jeff's car is not his, it's a copy of Ian Prings.


Which picture on which web page??


.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Which picture on which web page??
> .


This one Jeff...
Best R34 2012


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

matt j said:


> This one Jeff...
> Best R34 2012


Thanks Matt. That second picture is not my car and no John I did not send it to you lol. This is my engine;


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

R1 is R1 something slightly different to most 34s so....,,,..,


Ludders 34 gets my vote 

Matty32's 34 is my 2nd best lol


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote for ENDLESS!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

even the bloke in the black t-shirt thinks mattys is the best. He can't help having a look back. Dirty pervert...

I can also see that cheeky little rear diffuser stick out. love them diffusers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Who win this last year?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mattysupra i think


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's ok then. I'll vote for you now. Lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> That's ok then. I'll vote for you now. Lol


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

matty you better be at this year's dinner. Its not even that far from you! So, no excuses


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

All fantastic motors :clap: however Johnny o got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> matty you better be at this year's dinner. Its not even that far from you! So, no excuses


i don't own any suede hushpuppies and a pringle golf jumper john, so not sure if can fit in with the 35 crowd :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

matty32 said:


> i don't own any suede hushpuppies and a pringle golf jumper john, so not sure if can fit in with the 35 crowd :chuckle::chuckle:


Just turn up wearing a gimp mask and make sure you've got a butt plug shoved up your khyber, you'll fit in just fine. :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If I'm around I will go

Thank you to those who have voted


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

My vote is for Johhny o
Real passion:thumbsup:
Also i see that someone have voted for their own car, not impressed:GrowUp:


Terje.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

rb26 said:


> My vote is for Johhny o
> Real passion:thumbsup:
> Also i see that someone have voted for their own car, not impressed:GrowUp:
> 
> ...


Thks Terje, Saucyboy and others that voted my Car


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

I voted for Endless for manic work done on the Johnny's SKY, because only the brave can ship the machine overseas and because i touched it with my hands ... :clap:

Congratulations! :bowdown1:


----------



## actionbstard (Aug 24, 2012)

inap made it look super clean.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonny's 34GTR is badass and if I could cast another vote, it would be for his mighty car. I had to vote for Terje's Unicorn though!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

p.s. Voting for your own car is pretty silly!! Facepalm..


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kadir said:


> Jonny's 34GTR is badass and if I could cast another vote, it would be for his mighty car. I had to vote for Terje's Unicorn though!


Thks Kadir and Z-tune. Me too i voted for Terje's car. it's an all around well trimmed bnr34.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

For me its Terje's car...an absolutely stunning car and extremely well cared for


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

All of these are amazing, hard choice!

But in the back of my head I know that Johnny_O is running some serious shit under the hood and its an Endless GTR! So my vote goes for the BB 750PS GTR


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks TOP. yes here a pic from GTROC


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Terje's R34 gets my vote a super clean R34


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Matty 32 FTW - the spec and history are not done justice by the pics shown.

Awesome 34. FACT.

Dino's Speedhunters coverage of is evolution are inspirational :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Matty 32 FTW - the spec and history are not done justice by the pics shown.
> 
> Awesome 34. FACT.
> 
> Dino's Speedhunters coverage of is evolution are inspirational :thumbsup:


tbh i know i should have put up better pictures

link to feature

Search for "gio rebirth" - Speedhunters


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

Johnny boy gets my vote lol


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

matty gets my vote!!!
if i could could i would vote in the others also but then again it would be any winers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So how many have voted in the Best R35 competition as well?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> So how many have voted in the Best R35 competition as well?


Voted in all of them.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

dont come down here often, but i will vist more i promise, jonny o that's a winner for me


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have also voted in all competitions..


Terje.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

dominic1 said:


> dont come down here often, but i will vist more i promise, jonny o that's a winner for me


Thks a lot Dominic!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Voted for Ludders, that car is sweeeeeet.


----------



## DNCracing (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice sweet GTR car porn hah. Anyways good luck to you


----------



## kamal77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*jms*

my vote for jms


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

its like spot the difference between mine and gtr cooks, slightly different rims and different front bumper, have i missed owt lol?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> its like spot the difference between mine and gtr cooks, slightly different rims and different front bumper, have i missed owt lol?


Change your wheels then pal, they look dated and don't suit the r34 imo!


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> its like spot the difference between mine and gtr cooks, slightly different rims and different front bumper, have i missed owt lol?


Nismo LMGT4s vs Volk TE37s.

And yes, you do have different front bumpers.

Personally I prefer the look of the Volk TE37s. That's why I have voted GTR Cook instead of Taven888. Sorry mate. You still have a very nice R34 though!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Change your wheels then pal, they look dated and don't suit the r34 imo!


as stated, you have nismo LMs which imo also do not really suit the 34

lee (gtrcook) has a £4k set of Volks - they suit the car alot better i think

yes you have different bumpers


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why would i wanna change them? I think they look mint. Course ur entitled to ur opinion tho nials, even tho in my opinion u talking trash..I dont question why gtr cook has more votes, was wondering if theres any other diffrences thats all. His car looks awesome like all the others.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Taven888 said:


> Why would i wanna change them? I think they look mint. Course ur entitled to ur opinion tho nials, even tho in my opinion u talking trash..I dont question why gtr cook has more votes, was wondering if theres any other diffrences thats all. His car looks awesome like all the others.


Keep the wheels pal.. Mint LM-GT4 wheels are worth a lot of money..
Beautiful looking wheels that realt suite the 34..
Gtr Cook has an original Bnr34 front humper.. You have the original Nismo R-Tune front humper.. The front humper on your car is a really sought after item so keep Your car just as it is... It looks beautiful..


Terje..


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mate. R tune hey, i dident no that, i no theres a nismo sticker inside of it.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes mate, from my research I can confirm you have the Nismo R-tune front bumper. I have the same on my bayside blue R34 GTR and done a search on it when I wasn't sure which version exactly it was. Very nice bumper and people being quite keen on them. Mine does have a Nismo logo on the inside too.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Because the winner's trophy will be engraved with the name of the winner we need to order it early next wee The last date for your votes to count will be this coming weekend. After that you may still vote but your vote wont count


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Taven888 said:


> Thanks mate. R tune hey, i dident no that, i no theres a nismo sticker inside of it.


Definately a R Tune, I have the same in the shed waiting to go on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Definately a R Tune, I have the same in the shed waiting to go on.


oh and i wonder who you got that from lol



we could always put it on the cube?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> oh and i wonder who you got that from lol
> 
> 
> 
> we could always put it on the cube?


Some cowboys arranged it :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Is the cube on the road yet?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just think what it could be not what it is lol


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

How much is the front bumper if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

£800-£1000, discontinued part so second hand prices are right up there.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lee - cube being sorted, just had a load of part arrive for it today 

mmm carbon

yep its a discontinued part

i have a nismo R tune bumper here it will be £700 shipped


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Is there really no chance at all of getting a new Nismo R tune bumper anymore?

Just asking as you guys regularly work your magic and find discontinued yet brand new items for your customers (which is great!). And as luck comes knowing myself being picky I often like exactly those parts - LOL

Well this particular one I already have on my GTR, but I'm sure there is more to come.

@GTR Cook
Great choice mate. That bumper will suit your GTR nicely! I have the same setup on mine apart from the fact that my TE37s are bronze instead of silver.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

RXXXIV said:


> Is there really no chance at all of getting a new Nismo R tune bumper anymore?
> 
> Just asking as you guys regularly work your magic and find discontinued yet brand new items for your customers (which is great!). And as luck comes knowing myself being picky I often like exactly those parts - LOL
> 
> ...


See Mattys post above, he has one available.

If you dont want that one then Matty can source another, may have to be patient though.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate. I already have the Nismo R tune bumper on my R34 GTR. I was just asking in case someone else wants one and is not willing to buy used. Thanks anyway. :cheers:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

RXXXIV said:


> Thanks mate. I already have the Nismo R tune bumper on my R34 GTR. I was just asking in case someone else wants one and is not willing to buy used. Thanks anyway. :cheers:


Ahh ok, sorry i mis read your post. Yeah only second hand i am afraid.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Matty, as it looks like you might just take the trophy for best R34  is there any chance you could bring the car along to the meeting and AGM on the 
13th October collect your trophy and most importantly let us all admire the car?


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

blue34 said:


> Matty, as it looks like you might just take the trophy for best R34  is there any chance you could bring the car along to the meeting and AGM on the
> 13th October collect your trophy and most importantly let us all admire the car?


Yes Matt,I hope that you can make it on the 13th.October,as if you can, I will bring mine across so that they can be seen together in the UK. just as they were seen many times in Tokyo, a number of years ago.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

^ HOLY SHIT

where is this thing , NOOOOOO im away till 30th Oct noooooos


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Edit:

Just seen the location

It's 450mile round trip so defo won't be making this.

Got other plans 

Enjoy the event whoever is going


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Voting now closed. You can continue to vote but it will not count towards the competition


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Closed


----------

